# expensive van insurance



## speedfight (Jul 16, 2010)

Why is van insurance so expensive?http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/mad.gif I've even try the small engined vans and there still steep.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Mine is expensive, £1300 a year i'm 22 with 3yrs ncb for cheapo buggerd 51 plate peugeot partner.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Van rates seem through the roof at the moment on some of the quotes we do, especially if you are under 30, not always though, But, just like car insurance, there has been a noticeable increase recently.

What do you do for a living speedfight?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

bridle insurance i have found cheapest 1150 quid


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Just got a quote £1022 from van cover, for the transit connect im looking at, It's the Same price to stay with my current insurer £1300 ish. But tbh It's pointless me changing, with the charge on top for paying monthly it only works out £150 cheaper and for what I'm going to pay swapping and changing the hassles not worth it.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

give us 5mins flair ill pm you a number to try saved me a lot


----------

